# Best Connections for DEQ2496?



## jmill251 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi this is my first post here.

Last weekend I took delivery of a DEQ2496 with the intention of EQing my main speakers in my Home Cinema set up. So far I'm really happy with the improvement, I haven’t spent too long on it yet, I've only carried out an auto set up and the improvement is really noticeable.

Now my question is which is the best way to connect it? At the moment I have it in the analogue path between my Rotel processor and the amps. I was wondering if there is a better option perhaps to use the DAC's in the unit, especially for listening to music from my DVD player [which I use for playing CD's].

The bottom line is what is the optimum connections for the DEQ to get the best out of my Home Cinema and for 2ch CD's.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

best to use a pure digital in connection, avoids unecessary conversions.

How to do that in a HT setup...well I'll watch and learn too!


----------



## jmill251 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Terry

I've been thinking long and hard about it this week, unfortunatley I just keep coming up with ridiculous over complicated solutions.

Jon


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Until someone comes out with pre-amps with digital outputs for the main channels, and amplifiers with digital inputs, you’re pretty well stuck with the analog connections.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

